# Dilation of Eloesser Flap



## ldow (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone code for dilation of eloesser flaps that have been done for bronchopleural fistulas?  I am almost positive that I need to use  unlisted code 32999, however I don't know which CPT code to use for comparison.


----------

